# Two cat toys to recommend



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

No, I have no connection with any pet supply companies, ha ha. But I do want to recommend 2 fun cat toys.

Too many cat toys are decorated with feathers or thready trim, which you all know is wrong for them, because fibers like yarn or thread can harm their digestive tract. These frilly decorations are for humans to think are "cute" but in fact cats usually prefer the hard truth: a tough toy to play hard with.

One great toy is the "Bucko" mouse. This is a HUGE mouse-shaped toy, eight inches long not including the very long and ropy tail. It's got zero decorations, just a thick tail. But it's large and cushy and very solidly built. Because the "Bucko" is so large, your cat can grab it with front claws and teeth, and also rake it with the rear claws at the same time. And the Bucko is filled with organic catnip! You can get the online and at vets, and maybe in large pet supply stores. They cost about 12 bucks but are indestructible and plenty fun.

A much smaller mouse is the "Tuffy" mouse. It's very simple -- a thick cube of felt, no trimmings, just a ropy tail. But it's easy to bite and chew and throw around the place.

Both these toys are built "for cats" and not for humans. Which is the right direction.

Any other recommended good cat toys that are bought in stores?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Da Bird! 

It is a rod type toy with many types of attachments you can get. The Guinea feather attachment comes with it and moves with an awesome fluttery movement and gives the sound of birds wings. Surprisingly a number of cats on this site have become obsessed with it. including very recently my 19 year old senior

rcat

I got mine off amazon for about $12 with 2 extra attachment refills.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Da Bird is awesome. My friend and housemate hilariously described it as not being a cat toy but rather 'an instrument for cat enthusiasts' haha

The same company that makes Da Bird also produces a smaller wand toy with a wire metal string and a small mouse attachment with a tail. It's called the Cat Chaser, and Jasper absolutely ADORES it. If I let him chase it long enough I can literally get him panting with his mouth open like a dog. It's my go-to if I need to burn off excess kitten craziness


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

DaBird is a hit here, too... with my cat AND my terrier!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls got this crinkly catnip toy for Christmas from their Auntie and it's the biggest hit ever, all three girls still LOVE it. I'll probably buy a couple more. 










National Geographic? Catnip Animal Sock Cat Toy | Toys | PetSmart


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Da Bird
Cat Catcher
Anything by YEOW


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Katdad,
I googled Bucko mouse and can't seem to find it. Any help?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here you go:

The Cat Connection Bucko Catnip Toy


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you. I saw that but I guess I pictured something else. I had to buy something to get free shipping on Chewy's and ordered this mouse. When I saw it, I thought I had been ripped off but both cats seem give it a spin now and then. 
Ethical Pet Skinneeez Mouse with Catnip Cat Toy

Mama tosses it around and of course my real carnivore Blanco was chewing it but eventually gave up.


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

I can tell you we have literally dozens of wand toys and of course ours like the _traditional_ "Da Bird" but we find that the string gets multiple knots over time. Are you aware of this other "Da Bird" wand:

www.amazon.ca/dp/B000LPOUNW/ref=pe_386430_121528420_TE_dp_1?tag=vig07-20


It is a different type of string which does not knot and our cats like this toy almost as much.

We also have the much liked "Cat Dancer" toy but I find it hard to use as one has to bend over a bit too much and there really is no handle. Well Jackson Galaxy has a similar but I think a much improved product called *Petmate Jackson Galaxy Mojo Maker Ground Wand*.

www.amazon.ca/dp/B00O3GWKVO/ref=pe_386430_121528420_TE_dp_2?tag=vig07-20


I hope this helps


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation for "Da Bird" and we'll check it out!


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

We got Da Bird a couple of weeks ago, and my cat is NUTS for it! She has two new meows as a result, and also now pesters us ALL DAY to take it down and play with her! But, she's been eating it. The feathers are half gone, and she chews right through the string. I've had to re-knot it a few times, and I've had to pull several inches of string out of her mouth.

If she catches Da Bird, she takes it to her "lair" under the kitchen table. She'll eventually let go of it and come back to get me with her new meow so we can start again. I sometimes forget about it after she catches it, which is how she ends up trying to eat the string. It makes me nervous, so I'm not sure if we'll keep it around. I like the idea of that wire-string one; I'm going to see if it's available in the US.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

You definitely should; my cats are all completely obsessed with the "Cat Catcher"! They love "Da Bird" too, but it's harder to play with all 6 cats with Da Bird because we have to worry more about collisions (picture two outfielders going for the same Popfly). :roll:


----------



## Enslaved by Moose (Jan 30, 2013)

Moose & I second the recommendation for Da Bird. 

Cat Catcher less so -- I was considering it, and upon Googling found LOTS of reviews that there is a very sharp object under the very tiny mouse on the end of it, which if you have an overactive hyper cat like I do, who tries to tear everything apart and eat it, can result in a bloody & torn-up mouth. If you use that toy, recommend close supervision and it being an only-when-supervised toy (as a lot of toys should be, but especially that one).

He also really, really likes the $20 Walmart SmartyKat Hot Pursuit today, which is a battery operated wand-that-hides-under-the-edge-of-the-tarp-and-peeks-out-oh-so-enticingly toy. It gets my very large 16 pounder up and moving. He became obsessed enough for a while that I invested in rechargeable AA batteries. There was a version of it advertised on TV called The Cat's Meow, but it's really poorly made and breaks at the drop of a hat. The Walmart one (the tarp is purple) is much better.

Hope your kitties have fun!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The Cat Dancer was a hit here, and I got Celia swatting furiously at it the other day. I don't know about now, but it used to be really cheap, as it should be, considering it's a wire with some rolled up brown paper bits at the end. 

My girls were never much into Da Bird (go figure), but Celia love the Neko Flies wand toys, especially the Kittenator (the furry one on top). Mr. Casper loved the Cattipede, bottom left:










And there's the Yeowww catnip banana!

I have the Mrs. Tuffy mouse too. My girls were never very interested in it, but there are very few toys that they ever found interesting.


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

My cats go crazy for these cheap little plastic spring toys. I found them in the pet isle at the grocery store. 10 in a pack and I think they are less than $5. 
Soft and bouncy and won't hurt your feet when you step on them.

They toss and flip them and go wild chasing them. The only toy they both play with every day.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ethical Pet Wide Durable Heavy Gauge Plastic Colorful Springs Cat Toy

My cat Maya loves the spring toys, too! But they get lost in under the fridge and stove! And I keep forgetting to get a curtain rod or a yardstick to scoop them out or prevent it from getting stuck there!


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought the Yowww Banana, Cigar, Rainbow, Herring and the sardines... my cats didn't get as excited about them as I did. 

Da Bird has always been a favorite.

I bought Milo a big plush mouse toy, it's about 8" long and had catnip in it too. He loved to bunny kick it! It was hid favorite toy for about 3 months before he lost interest. 

I can give him the cardboard piece from the bottled water packs we buy and he will play on it all the time. He never gets tired of those...typical.

I'm going to look into the suggestions from the OP - I love getting my babies new toys.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a hard time finding toys my cats like but I just bought this and both cats have played with the ball, laid on it and scratched it. I wish I had recorded Blanco batting that ball around - very unusual for him. It helped that you put catnip on it 

Bergan Star Chaser Turbo Scratcher Cat Toy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

^ Oh, we have this one! Neelix likes it and even MowMow gets to batting the ball around.


----------



## MrTash (Oct 14, 2014)

MrTash is a happy customer of Da Bird.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Interactive play, Dabird is a winner. For playing on his own, there are quite a couple toys for children that he love chewing, bunny kicking, kneading. The latest I've added is a hair band? whatever you call that, the only thing he will pick up with his mouth and then fling it, chase it, kick it. It always go missing though until I start sweeping from under tables or chairs/stools. It comes in a pack of 2, I've found 1, the other is still missing, lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy,
If the hair bands are pony tail holders...be careful with them, if they are the Big around the head kind, have fun!
Just have to watch out for small things, that can be swallowed! 
Sharon


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sharon, its a pony tail holders. I was more concerned about the color, but I guess since he's not gonna eat it, it should be ok. He does chew and pull at it, but its still intact, no chipped off pieces. He love this, I can throw and he will run for it, but just won't fetch it back, lol, lousy trainer mom.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Snowy,
That one actually looks pretty safe! 
I can see why he'd be intrigued by it!!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

21Rouge said:


> I can tell you we have literally dozens of wand toys and of course ours like the _traditional_ "Da Bird" but we find that the string gets multiple knots over time. Are you aware of this other "Da Bird" wand:
> 
> www.amazon.ca/dp/B000LPOUNW/ref=pe_386430_121528420_TE_dp_1?tag=vig07-20
> 
> ...


 21Rouge, I've used that and you are correct, it's a great toy! The problem I found was the wire disconnected from the wand - which is way short in my opinion. If it had a longer wand and a more permanent connection it would be perfect! My cats and kittens all love the bug attachment, but Da Bird has them too as options.

To fix Da Bird string, I use wind chime string. It's about the same thickness and sturdiness as the string that comes on Da Bird. Bought a 50 yard (or foot - can't remember) spool on Amazon.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If buying Da Bird be sure and get the full length pole. Costs a bit more but the pull apart wand will do just that, pull apart and it's very disappointing to have just a stubby wand to use. This is by far the #1 cat toy in Chez Marcia's house and our shelter - I've probably bought 10 or more since I started volunteering there! My biggest problem is reminding the staff to not toss the wand when the string breaks as I can (improvised) fix just about anything like that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Da Bird repairs...
An idea to try, is get the actual fishing swivels, use a good fisherman's knot to tie off the 'string', less knotting, overall, when playing!!
Sharon


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Agnes is obsessed with Da Bird! She will do amazing leaps into the air to get it and when she catches it she hangs on like a dog to a bone, even growling under her breath!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

There was a relatively recent post or thread in which someone had a positive review of another wand toy that I hadnt seen before. There was even a Youtube link for it. As I recall it had a long bamboo like rod? I cant find the post anywhere. Can someone help me??


----------

